# Sativa vs. Indica??



## greenerworld (Mar 19, 2007)

*whats the difference between Indica vs. Sativa better worse what up wit it??? does any body have any photos to show the difference and do iether have growing differences??*


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 19, 2007)

Both sat + ind have physical and psychoactive difference.Basically, sativa grows taller and slimer, while indica grows short and wider>I guess you can think of the 2 as "Bert & Ernie".Sativa gives a more "heady" type high, condusive to, being active, while Indica gives a more "stoned/couch like" high.I never sampled any indica as yet so I can't comment.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Mar 19, 2007)

also sativa's can handle higher temperatures and less watering is needed. Indica's  normally tend to grow in area's with more moderate temps so keeping that the temps in check when growing indica's is key.
This is a pic of a sativa strain, you notice the slimmer buds and longer internode length associated with sativa's.







here is a picture of a idica.. you notice the wide leaves, and the buds are really dense


----------



## greenerworld (Mar 19, 2007)

my plants look nothing like these they are more roundish than pointy here are some pics


----------



## NLgrower (Mar 19, 2007)

having your plants grow in clear containers is a bad idea you shouldnt let light get to your roots its an easy fix though just rap some duct tape around them.


----------



## greenerworld (Mar 19, 2007)

thanks nl grower I kinda thought about, they were the only thing I had the time when starting them. would that have anything to do with the shape of the leaves if not what other problems would result with clear containers. I'm also noticing some leaves on some plants are starting to curl up into themselves not bad but noticible


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, clear container, algae growth. 

Man! Youse guys is talkin some stuff man. Nice pics, great comments.

I think sometimes that I'm immune to THC almost, now.

So many years. So many flavors.

Gotta say it. The Aurora Indica I just grew from Nirvana is the second most pontet bud I've smoked in my life.

Maui, about 1980 was the best. Man, 27 years between bests.

I'm lovin this. Bzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 19, 2007)

Woke up with a little white widow, blue mystic after breakfast, afghani orange followed quickly by lunch and 'C'...last 2 grown outdoor by a freind.  Feeling pretty darn good and not thinking about my back at all.  Wonder what's for dinner....hehe:ccc:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 19, 2007)

Damn Eman, now you got my back numb.


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 19, 2007)

Hehe...yeah man, I know you know about outdoor, but I didn't....wow...I got the potency but the flavor and aroma....wow.

I tell you something else crazy, this stuff hung for months curing...crazy as it sounds, I tried it and it works.  Entire plant I had hanging in rafters for 4 months came down yesterday and was actually still damp inside.  Crazyness.

Oh yeah, back on topic I really only smoke sativas and sativa doms because I am trying to avoid the narcotic feeling pills give me.  I like my white strains at night, but gimme some 99% sativa and I will be happy all day long...without getting that burnt-out feeling at all.:ccc:


----------



## high_man (Mar 19, 2007)

so apart from the actual differences which do most people prefer,for the last 2 years iv only grown indica and never tried sativa is there a more potent or more bud weight diferences between the 2 sorry for hijacking ur post dude but i gotta know i was thinking of switching to sativa indoor grow but need to do some research before i do i need to know which has a higher yeild and which has a higher potency if grown correctly


----------

